# HvH is run by?



## Mun (Jan 27, 2014)

Jonathan Nguyen?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

I doubt he's anything more than a front man, and possibly a low-level tech.  Given the inexperience, ineptitude, and lack of ethics shown so far, those companies are in some serious trouble if he's actually in a position of authority.


----------



## Mun (Jan 27, 2014)

So yes he runs HVH?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

My thoughts on the matter - Biloh runs HVH at the end of the day.  You may have front-men like Ernie or Nguyen, but they're ultimately just there to try and convince people that the comanies are separate from ColoCrossing.  Like the Kevin Hillstrand/Adam Ng situation, or UGVPS.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 27, 2014)

Mun said:


> So yes he runs HVH?


No, I do not partake in the management of Hudson Valley Host, and that is all that I will say in this thread. It has been requested of me not to partake in the public relations affairs of Hudson Valley Host and therefore I am unable to comment further however I would very much appreciate it if I could be taken out of the CC-HVH picture.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Someone must be mad that he acted as a HVH agent on that LET thread. Attempted to handle a HVH customers issue over skype or whatever.

The MLM scheme does not work in reverse J


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

It would be a good deal easier to swallow the claims of independance if we didn't constantly hear _"I've been instructed to"_, _"I've been told to"_, _"I have been advised to"_ so consistantly without any verification of where these instructions actually came from.  As it is, it pretty much just reinforces the beliefs that he's a CC puppet that's just having its strings pulled without being able to reveal behind the curtains.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> It would be a good deal easier to swallow the claims of independance if we didn't constantly hear _"I've been instructed to"_, _"I've been told to"_, _"I have been advised to"_ so consistantly without any verification of where these instructions actually came from. As it is, it pretty much just reinforces the beliefs that he's a CC puppet that's just having its strings pulled without being able to reveal behind the curtains.



I am going to assume they come from the board of directors.  Executives usually report to the board.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

In a case where 'executive' and 'board of directors' are real things, and not ego-boosting fabrications, sure.

The truth is ugly no matter which way it lies:


If all this talk about "Board of Directors", "Executives", "VPs", and so forth is real ("part time VP" should be your answer there), that means you have a batch of white-collar payrolls to settle at the end of the day.  And a tiny low-end host affording that?  Dream on, he'd have to be in someone's pocket.
 
If all of said talk is just bollocks, then we have a kid that's sitting there bold-facedly telling lies, and feeling absolutely no shame about it whatsoever.  The only question I have - is it too soon to start the deadpool estimates?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we change the way we do things for once, call me crazy, BUT how about instead of speculating on things like you always do just to drum up drama.......... DUN DUN DUN

submit actual proof so there is no need for speculation. If you have real proof air it out. Either way I dont care what the real answer is, just enough of the speculation. Its a waste of time, and most of the time you are wrong.



Aldryic C said:


> In a case where 'executive' and 'board of directors' are real things, and not ego-boosting fabrications, sure.
> 
> The truth is ugly no matter which way it lies:
> 
> ...


Lets start dead pool estimates for BuyVM. Ill give it until March 2015, any other takers?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

That's rather generous.. I was shooting for November 2014 myself.



CVPS_Chris said:


> submit actual proof so there is no need for speculation. If you have real proof air it out. Either way I dont care what the real answer is, just enough of the speculation. Its a waste of time, and most of the time you are wrong.


Lots of folks have been asking proof of your (plural, including the whole CC/GVH/HVH bunch) lies for quite some time.  You first, bucko.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Can we change the way we do things for once, call me crazy, BUT how about instead of speculating on things like you always do just to drum up drama.......... DUN DUN DUN
> 
> submit actual proof so there is no need for speculation. If you have real proof air it out. Either way I dont care what the real answer is, just enough of the speculation. Its a waste of time, and most of the time you are wrong.
> 
> Lets start dead pool estimates for BuyVM. Ill give it until March 2015, any other takers?


Maybe if BuyVM started throwing desparate 3-year-plans as fundraising hail marys I'd agree with your estimate


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

> Lets start dead pool estimates for BuyVM. Ill give it until March 2015, any other takers?


I like this new leaf Fab has turned over.

I don't see BuyVM dead pooling, not as it is going now.   2015 is a long time off in this newish year though.

Truth be told,  I've said 2014 is going to be a bloodbath for the low end segment.  Seeing it in various "deals" and people bowing out.

I say let's make it official, start a thread and park them there and revisit the thread as time and reality plays out.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2014)

> If all this talk about "Board of Directors", "Executives", "VPs", and so forth is real


If all the talk is real and the kid has really developed a method to find and hire qualified executives in a matter of hours rather than the weeks it usually takes then he should patent the method and license it and he'll be a multimillionaire by the time he turns 17.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Maybe if BuyVM started throwing desparate 3-year-plans as fundraising hail marys I'd agree with your estimate


See we have a different opinion on why that sale happened. That sale was not in despiration, it was for market research. What you guys all seem to forget, is that I actually went to college for Business Managment and went on to get my MBA.


I actually applied what I learned to my own business, wouldnt that make sense? How else would you learn what works and what doesnt work?


For once I just wish you could step back, get you head out of the " I HATE CVPS" bullshit and realize that not everything I do is because I am failing, or doing something wrong.


----------



## Mun (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> See we have a different opinion on why that sale happened. That sale was not in despiration, it was for market research. What you guys all seem to forget, is that I actually went to college for Business Managment and went on to get my MBA.
> 
> 
> I actually applied what I learned to my own business, wouldnt that make sense? How else would you learn what works and what doesnt work?
> ...



Chris (squeals like a little school girl) Where have you been? I


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 27, 2014)

A college degree doesn't always translate into actual intelligence.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

BACK ON TOPIC NOW!

HVH IS RUN BY.... 

http://hudsonvalleyhost.com/aboutus.php

3rd paragraph

"... Hudson Valley Host is part of the VSNX family of companies"  ^--- added today.

VSNX = ColoCrossing prior company / shell maybe the parent company... VSNX from memory is the corporation and CC is d/b/a filing.

Someone, ahh said this... probably many times before and eons ago.  Drop your tithes off in the box outside of the temple of worship.

and... https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8996103&postcount=76


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> A college degree doesn't always translate into actual intelligence.


 if the business management majors in my fraternity were any indication, there's probably an inverse relationship between the two


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Didn't  my buddy Biloh just confirm all those foil hat theorists  actually, were RIGHT? 

Back in merry ole' October he sang a different song for the mASSES:



It went from no relationship to financial relationship to Hudson Valley Host is part of the VSNX family of companies in 4-5 months.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2014)

> VSNX = ColoCrossing prior company / shell maybe the parent company... VSNX from memory is the corporation and CC is d/b/a filing.



Velocity Servers Inc is the company. 

Putting "VSNX family of companies" on the about us page isn't going to appease any merchant account provider because the same potential for customer confusion still exists: customers think they are buying a product from HVH but see CC on their credit card statements, and with that customer confusion comes a higher risk of chargebacks (which is why most merchant providers require companies to get separate merchant accounts for their different brands/websites even when though the brands are owned by the same company.  time to post link to this informative article again)


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah, so I said something that made sense and attention was redirected. I like it 

Yes Jon did state that and has been known.


----------



## Amitz (Jan 27, 2014)

Could you give me a hint when and where you said something that made sense?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Didn't  my buddy Biloh just confirm all those foil hat theorists  actually, were RIGHT?
> 
> Back in merry ole' October he sang a different song for the mASSES:
> 
> ...


Should toss that up as a reply to his WHT Claims.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

@Amitz take a look at post #15. I said something that disproved their claims and they ignored it because they had nothing else to say. That is what happens when they are proven wrong. Acknowledgment stops and they move on to something else as if they were defeated.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @Amitz take a look at post #15. I said something that disproved their claims and they ignored it because they had nothing else to say. That is what happens when they are proven wrong. Acknowledgment stops and they move on to something else as if they were defeated.


My honour! I have been slain...by....an MBA


----------



## Nett (Jan 27, 2014)

Talked to them on live chat, they refused to tell me their exact address or company registration information, gave me a link to submit a ticket (which I'll never get a valid response) and closed the chat session.
 
After a few live chat sessions with Mike/Erine, they finally gave me the details:

Hudson Valley Host
8185 Sheridan Drive
Williamsville NY 14221

Same as colocrossing.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 27, 2014)

Net said:


> Talked to them on live chat, they refused to tell me their exact address or company registration information, gave me a link to submit a ticket (which I'll never get a valid response) and closed the chat session.
> 
> 
> After a few live chat sessions with Mike/Erine, they finally gave me the details:
> ...


Well, Jon Biloh already says they're part of the family now.

When can we expect that press release, Jon? The one of your 'recent' acquisition of Hudson Valley Host?


----------



## Nett (Jan 27, 2014)

And GVH later on.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> Didn't  my buddy Biloh just confirm all those foil hat theorists  actually, were RIGHT?
> 
> Back in merry ole' October he sang a different song for the mASSES:
> 
> ...


Note how, as usual, he doesn't outright _deny_ owning HVH. "Yeah well, I didn't lie, you just didn't ask the right question."


----------

